# Boo Baster PFS



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Recently found this cool little Bamboo baster with Silicone handle / basting tip, and thought it'd make a great little PFS shooter.

I pulled the tip and handle off, cut the tip flat across the top and shortened the handle, sliding the Silicone grip back on when done.

I cut a notch in for the forks, drilled a lanyard hole in the handle, and sanded everything over to smooth, then applied a coat of Birchwood Casey Tru-Oil to seal the boo, and will probably band it up with #64 office bands for BB's up to 1/4" steel.



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That's awesome brother!!

Great post.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cool idea! It turned out great.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Cool idea! It turned out great.





Island made said:


> That's awesome brother!!
> 
> Great post.


Thanks guys, now I just have to figure out how " NOT " to smash my fingers........never shot a PFS before, but have watched plenty of YouTube vids, so gonna give er a go I reckon !


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

You have a good eye for the basic shape of a pfs.Good job!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey...That just plain niffty! Good luck with the hands..


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

thats a cool one :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Royleonard said:


> You have a good eye for the basic shape of a pfs.Good job!





SJAaz said:


> Hey...That just plain niffty! Good luck with the hands..





Port boy said:


> thats a cool one :headbang:


Thanks to you three, this was a fun little shooter to build, just hope I can shoot it w/out cracking a knuckle.....never shot PFS before.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Really nice build. I like the twist on the 'classic' boo shooter. The textured handle and thickness of the forks is a really nice step up from the usual results you get from a bamboo spatula or something similar. Was the baster an online find, or something you picked up at a store? I've never really seen one looking like that.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Really nice build. I like the twist on the 'classic' boo shooter. The textured handle and thickness of the forks is a really nice step up from the usual results you get from a bamboo spatula or something similar. Was the baster an online find, or something you picked up at a store? I've never really seen one looking like that.


Thanks Mikey, you can pick them up at Walmart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I know this is an old post but thats a cool little shooter right there 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> I know this is an old post but thats a cool little shooter right there
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Thanks @BushpotChef.....it was a fun build and that one now resides with @MikeyLikesIt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s an excellent idea


----------

